# harlan teklad Vs. oxbow



## apac (Jan 23, 2012)

harlan teklad Vs. oxbow?
Is one actually better than the other nutritionaly? or is it just a matter of opinion?

the mom and pop pet store down the road sells oxbow for 13.99. i like supporting this local buisness, and i only have two adult rats so the extra cost isnt a burden. but i have heard wonderful things about harlan and have yet to try it. I live in british columbia, canada, and have been looking for a supplier of harlan close by, any help on that?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You do have to purchase harlan online. Most places will only sell it in bulk, but places like The Crafty Rat will sell smaller amounts at reasonable prices (I think it's actually cheaper per pound).
I don't really know which is better... I've heard that harlan is the absolute best you can get, and I've also heard people say oxbow is better, so I'll let someone else who knows more about rat nutrition chime in on that one.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought my HT online it's cheaper even with shipping PER LB than oxbow. I know of a place in Michigan maybe and a place in Pennsylvania and California that you can get it from. A quick google search found http://www.chinchilla.ca/ (Not sure this is relevant to you but you can pick it up from them so you don't have to pay shipping) that carry HT. Using that site you can get 10lbs of HT for the price of 3lbs of Oxbow. Check the ingredients and decide for yourself what you'd rather have because everyone has their own opinions. I personally feed mine HT 2018 because I can get it for 70cents a lb with shipping. They also LOVE it. They gobble it up and eat any little chunks they lost when chewing it up.

Things to look for higher protein makes the rats fat. Also look for yukky ingredients and good vitamins and minerals. Looking at it I would think Oxbow is the best because it doesn't have corn(cancer) but then Oxbow has Soy(cancer). 



http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/type/detail?object=1547

http://www.harlan.com/download.axd/0559961d576b404f8b388511202f61e1.pdf?d=2014S%20datasheet


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

I really think it is six of one, half dozen of the other. Picking either for your rats is excellent nutrition, so whichever is more convenient for you is fine. I like HT because I have young rats (eight-ish weeks old) and they've been growing very well on 2018 and Oxbow isn't suitable for rats under four months (a little low in protein, but perfect for older rats).


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I feed both, HT as an every other day morning snack and Oxbow goes in their dinner mix. They eat both of them and love them both.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I like Oxbow...I love that its small pellets & not bulky lab blocks & my boys just go crazy for it. I've used it for my boys when they were babies & am using it for my new baby, Banshee...I just be sure to supplement them with some extra protein. I just WISH they did a bigger bag!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

You can get 40lb bags from Dr. Foster and Smith for $80 and free shipping. 



Eden10 said:


> I like Oxbow...I love that its small pellets & not bulky lab blocks & my boys just go crazy for it. I've used it for my boys when they were babies & am using it for my new baby, Banshee...I just be sure to supplement them with some extra protein. I just WISH they did a bigger bag!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'll quote a reply that I just posted in another thread for relevance.



> Mazuri is pretty terrible.
> 
> Firstly, it is soy-based, which I don't like along with many other rat owners.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is the ingredient listing for Harlan- most do not have any soy, so that info about it being soy-based is not accurate about the Global Diet they sell now. My rats love the 2016
http://www.harlan.com/download.axd/...df?d=RMS1008-US-EN-01-PS-05_TekladGlobalDiets



> _HT is your next stop in the block world, which is also soy-based and full of fillers_


_
_


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

dr.zapp said:


> Here is the ingredient listing for Harlan- most do not have any soy, so that info about it being soy-based is not accurate about the Global Diet they sell now. My rats love the 2016
> http://www.harlan.com/download.axd/...df?d=RMS1008-US-EN-01-PS-05_TekladGlobalDiets
> 
> 
> [/I][/COLOR]


You do realize that every one of the products in that PDF contains soy, right? Look closer.


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry, why do we not want our rat food to contain soy?


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> You do realize that every one of the products in that PDF contains soy, right? Look closer.


Yes, they have soy oil, and as stated on the list- "Unlike Soybean Meal, Soybean Oil does not contain phytoestrogens" which are the compounds that have been associated with cancer in some rat studies, though the evidence is hardly conclusive. So yes, they have soy oil- if you want to avoid All soy, look elsewhere. Most people are referring to soy meal when talking about food ingredients. What is the reasoning for avoiding soy oil?


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not the poster but as a human I avoid seed oils for a number of reasons - but for pets my standards are a bit lower. I might be a bit much to look for coconut oil, tallow, or a more stable and easily digested fat in a dry food compound and not deal with rancidity


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

of course, there are lots of studies showing soy meal/protien prevents cancer in rats.. one rat-specific summary is here- http://www.ratfanclub.org/soymamtum.html


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

dr.zapp said:


> of course, there are lots of studies showing soy meal/protien prevents cancer in rats.. one rat-specific summary is here- http://www.ratfanclub.org/soymamtum.html


There are also many studies in which soy is good for people (women especially) however my mom almost lost her kidneys due to soy consumption. There are many people, and animals who are very allergic to soy. Avoiding it altogether eliminates any ill-effects. 

I feed my boys both products, I think they're just fine foods. However, it doesn't mean it's the best, or better than what anyone else feeds them. There are many, many people who avoid soy products for various reasons. 

End of story.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks for the info on the 40lb bag of Oxbow ;D had no idea there was a big bag!!!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

You're welcome. 



Eden10 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the info on the 40lb bag of Oxbow ;D had no idea there was a big bag!!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Look up GMO.

Edit: This is not meant to sound curt. I prefer that folks with decisions to make do their own research to come to their own findings rather than simply take one's word for something. This is how misinformation is spread.

Start by searching for GMO. Then, research how soy plays into this. From there, everyone can make their own decisions regarding what to put into their pets.


----------

